# Green light crappie fishing



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Possum Cod's wife, Princess C.O.D. (stands for Cloud Of Dust - a reference to her style of driving) has access to a gravel pit pond where we have caught some fine crappie in the past. Santa brought her a multi-LED green light and she's been dying to try it out. Tonight was the big night - we were gonna slay 'em!

We deployed her light off the pier and added my green light off the opposite corner of the pier. Looking good! While we waited for the first fish to show, I mentioned that we shouldn't be hogs and keep too many fish for fear of wearing out our welcome. I thought maybe 10 crappie would be a decent mess to fry up for four people, and we could release anything over that.

We're not seeing anything around the lights just yet, so I decided to go get the "fish cooler" out of the truck so we'll be ready.

Ok, now we're ready. Still nothing around the lights. Not even a minnow. We cast a few times around the outer glow, just to keep them honest.

Nothing. Drink a beer. Moon comes up. Maybe that'll turn them on.

Nothing.

Two hours and a few more beers go by.

Nothing.

This report was brought to you by Try'n's insistence that we report the bad with the good. Hey, the lights looked good.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I blame Try'n !


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

pictures or it never happened


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have one of those long fluorescent green tube lights. It takes 5 pounds of weight to sink the light. 

A couple of years ago I took it to the lake here in town and hung it off a pier. Didn't take any fishing gear since this was a test run. About 45 minutes later fish began to show up and in another 15 minutes there were literally what looked like a couple hundred big crapppie or big shellcrackers...maybe both. Bream could have been in there too. The lake has all three, but I could not tell for sure what they were. They swam around in a circle down deep. You could also see much bigger fish laying just on the outside light circle...probably big cats. Some 6 to 8 pounders come out of this lake in the Spring. Watching that bunch of fish was like something you might see on YouTube. 

Went back twice more with fishing gear and never saw a fish either time, just a few minnows. The light has been gathering dust in the garage ever since!! Now that this has been mentioned I need to dust it off and give it another try.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think the lights are more of a July rather than January thang but good job tryin. I got skunked this weekend for the first time..... in a long time, I can't even remember a trip without a single bite. Geez! Bad way to start the year


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep !!

Thanks for following through Boddup.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I think the lights are more of a July rather than January thang but good job tryin. I got skunked this weekend for the first time..... in a long time, I can't even remember a trip without a single bite. Geez! Bad way to start the year


My Dad said if we get 3 or 4 warm days in a row, the crappie will turn on. Maybe we were a day or so early. Another strike against us is the fact that this pond has no shad and very little else as a forage base. Need those minnows circling the light in my opinion. All we saw was one 3" bluegill and one 1" topminnow all night.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I read somewhere that for the light to work water temp needs to be like 76 to attract/grow something that some other something eats which draws in minnows which draws in crappie. so if water temp ain't high enough for the first something then you end up with no crappie. 
I forgot to look at water temp yesterday but I think if the water gets warm enough the crappie will move shallower. Water was so muddy yesterday that my 1/32 oz jigs wouldn't fall right.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep. Our next attempt will probably be in daylight. Without the green lights!

Obviously we want a warm night to try it, and she was anxious to go try her new light, so we got that out of the way.

I agree that the warmer the water, the more plankton show up, etc.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Plankton! That's the something that the minnows eat!


----------

